# Broke a KMC X9-SL chain



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I was out riding in Sedona AZ this past week and I broke my KMC Gold X9-SL, one of the pins on a link popped off the opposite side of the link and then it got all bent up. It was a pain. I didn't have a spare quick link 9aka the 'missing link') with me so I had to shorten the chain a bit. So I am glad I always have a tool that has a chain breaker on it and that I carry baby wipes. The wipes were great for cleaning greasy fingers from the chain.

So the chain has been on my bike since mid October and I was in a 22/32 combo and was on some terrain that put a lot of torque on the system. It was the first chain I have broken in my 20 years of mtb riding. 

Anyone else break on of these chains?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I rarely use that combo myself, but it was on slick rock type of terrain so you could hammer pretty hard and get great traction. It's pretty useless in the sandy and loose gravel conditions I get where I ride. I have used 22/34 and 20/34 before and never broken a chain. Maybe I am getting He Man legs


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

I'm not suprised AT ALL to hear this chain has failed. I've been lamenting the premature stretch this chain develops for a while now. I will NOT race this chain. I'm back to the Sram hollow pin.


----------



## bikefoolery (Nov 7, 2006)

The KMC X-9 SL chain I had made it about 100 miles, it was 80% stretched. Shifting began to suffer. Then a rain ride with sand and muck destroyed it. I'm back to a shimano chain for now. The X9 SL is not a chain for clyde riders.


----------



## AggieXCRacer (Oct 10, 2005)

I've put about 150 miles of racing and probably another 100 or so of riding on my X9 SL in about 4 months and haven't had any issues with it. If I can find another one I'll get another one for next race season.


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

u guys can try the YBN 9 speed hollowpin superlights..i am having very good luck with it...i am a avid climber and tourer and broke a Dura-Ace and KMC 8 speed chain (bent plates and pins)...i am on my 2nd set of YBNs so far and they have never given me a problem....its significantly cheaper than a KMC x10sl at my local lbs....i highly recommend it...they lasted around 550miles before wearing out, i climb alot though. 125lb rider here..


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

mafia6, that would look promising as an alternative for KMC X9SL. Well, I've to peruse the web for any listed weights (if there's any though). By the way, you got to weigh 'em? 

TIA!


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

Onie said:


> mafia6, that would look promising as an alternative for KMC X9SL. Well, I've to peruse the web for any listed weights (if there's any though). By the way, you got to weigh 'em?
> 
> TIA!


dont have a accurate table scale with me...but from the readings of my baking scale. its 249grams for 110 links(worn out set). The website lists it as 255grams. Its cheaper than the KMC x9sl though and that makes it the choice chain for me.

but currently i am using the slightly heavier "regular" version that has no cutouts on the plates but with hollowpins for my singlespeed bike...which is cheaper than the KMC X9. They came in at 278grams with 110links from my not very trustworthy baking scale. :thumbsup:

I said that i was on my 2nd set of chain in the previous post...sorry my bad for not stating clearly..i am on my 2nd set of YBN chains but not the superlights instead it should be the regular.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm 210lbs and have run one for a few months no problems. I routinely stand and power up climbs over the cassette from the granny ring and use 20x34 without a care. *fingers crossed


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

mountainforce said:


> Lol.
> When i find myself in that situation on a steep climb i normally go into the granny ring and go down a few cogs at the back to give the same result and save the drivetrain.


Umm........he was in the granny ring. A 22 up front, a 32 in the rear.

Well, pastajet. I cant see where you could get some really good traction out there with some real front wheel lifting climbing. That combined with the hollow link and a little wear could reveal any weakness in the chain. My guess is that it was a fluke and maybe that chain just had a bad pin. I been riding the heck out of mine without issue. It seems to be very smooth and of good quality.


----------



## njoehawkeye (May 30, 2006)

*Newsflash Clydesdale break SL chain?*

Not to be a dick, but come on. If you classify yourself in the clydesdale range, what the F are you doin' messing around with any component marketed as super light? MBA gave this chain 5 stars, so I'm gonna give it a try. I mean, come on, the thing is titanium "gold" what's not to like? Btw, I've never br, lioken any chain, ever. And I like to think it's cause i don't shift like a reetard, like three at a time under load, on a climb. anyways that's my rant.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Overall I love the KMC chains, but a friend broke my new style X9 SL while using my bike a few weeks ago. Chains break... no big deal, takes 3 minutes to fix. 

What I don't like is how the peened over pins go back together. The peened ends on the pins make them look very strong. When you reconnect the link you mangle the peened end though. Makes me feel like there is a weak spot, though my chain has not snapped since the repair. 

Many factors can go into a broken chain... in my case it was a friend who hasn't ridden in 10 years powering through a poorly timed shift. The last time I broke a chain (a sram) was repeatedly, and due to a worn out cassette body with lateral play. 

Carry a chain tool, even if you don't need it you'll routinely bail others out (saved a guy with a broken shimano chain last week - yes, you can reuse the pins if you need to).


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

njoehawkeye said:


> Not to be a dick, but come on. If you classify yourself in the clydesdale range, what the F are you doin' messing around with any component marketed as super light? MBA gave this chain 5 stars, so I'm gonna give it a try. I mean, come on, the thing is titanium "gold" what's not to like? Btw, I've never br, lioken any chain, ever. And I like to think it's cause i don't shift like a reetard, like three at a time under load, on a climb. anyways that's my rant.


MBA tested the 2009 model, which is more resistant (and heavier) than 2008 one.


----------



## RiderInTraining (Apr 25, 2005)

njoehawkeye said:


> MBA gave this chain 5 stars, so I'm gonna give it a try.


And MBA is alway right...


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

I put over 800 miles on the KMC 9SL before I replaced it as the shifting seemed to have developed some issues. It was still shifting OK and it may have not been the chain I didn't measure the stretch. Replaced it with the exact same chain and put another 9SL on the new bike, love it. I do not race them so I'm not sure how the performance holds up on that end but for XC riding around here in FL this is the best chain I've used so far.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

in my opinion chain breakage is 99% rider error (shifting..)

Anyway - the Yaban SL isn't as light as the KMC SL.
The only Yaban lighter than the KMC SLs are the expensive Yaban 210SLs ("Titanium")


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

I have heard about the new and improved KMC X9SL that came out. Any reports on improved durability?

My KMC on a hardtail seems to be dying, need to check stretch. Did not last too long. Did three laps on my hardtail this Saturday on an endurance race, and the damn thing started to misshift. Quite annoying and dangerous. Yes, breaking is usually rider error, but it is hard to keep everything in total control for hours. 

Switched to a full suspension bike, set-up for adventure racing at 6 pounds heavier, and I was actually faster on it on the last lap of an 8-hour ride..

One of the fast guys broke chain on that race, took a digger and went to the hospital with a nasty concussion. Ouch. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

what I don't understand is how can the 9SL be so much crappier than the 10SL. I have used hte 10SL and had the 9SL in my tool box, so instead of ordering another 10SL I decided to use the 9SL. I used it for the last 10% of the season and it has stretched. the 10SL i had on the drive train before shows no stretch. 

The 10SL should be weaker because it is narrower. I don't get it...


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I have the KMCX10SL on my bike and it has taken a lot of abuse, but is still running strong and delivers very precise and crisp shifting.

If mine breaks today, I'll buy another 10SL tomorrow.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

yellowbook said:


> I have the KMCX10SL on my bike and it has taken a lot of abuse, but is still running strong and delivers very precise and crisp shifting.
> 
> If mine breaks today, I'll buy another 10SL tomorrow.




I'm with you on that. I've been running X10-SL's on my bikes since 06'








​


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Same here, pretty much same year even.....


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Wouldn't it make sense though that with a shorter pin (narrower chainwidth is all in the shorter pins) that it would be stronger? There's less opportunity for the pins to flex. They're the same diameter, but shorter so stronger, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Make sure you get the new SL chains, they state XXsp on the box. They improved the chain for more durability. I have also found the X10SL to last a tad longer. 

And remember: Chains do not stretch, they lengthen (elongate), and they do so because their hinge pins and sleeve hole wear, literally making the chain sloppy and loose.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I ran an x9sl for the majority of this last season. I was running 1x9, and switched back to a 3 ring so I put on a brand new duraace chain which I then snapped during a race. I replaced it with another x9sl, which has another 200 or more miles on it since that race and it has not stretched.


----------



## Bmann_mtb (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been on the fence on getting one of these after reading MBA. I like the bling factor and they supposedly improved it on the new 2010 model. I just really like the gold chain look.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

Bmann_mtb said:


> I have been on the fence on getting one of these after reading MBA. I like the bling factor and they supposedly improved it on the new 2010 model. I just really like the gold chain look.


go ahead and get one
you'll love its performance even better


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

why isn't the KMC x9 SL on my RH gold =( 

what happened =( lol


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

racerick said:


> go ahead and get one
> you'll love its performance even better


where's the best place to get one?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

iheartbicycles said:


> where's the best place to get one?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170393615391&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I get my from Ernie at http://www.procyclingworld.com/servlet/the-Chains/Categories


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

So then the blonde said, "But when the chain gets longer, doesn't it get heavier?"


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey

Since chaining my chain from SRam to KMC X9SL I've had not but indexing problems, chain slips, and chain stretch issues. I removed some links to tighten the chain and once again its gone slack!! 

For the money it's simply not worth it! Going to contact KMC and see what they have to say! :madmax: 

However looks good!! So for people that have show bikes get out and buy one! haha!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you sure that your cassette isn't worn out?


----------



## stevesbike (Feb 26, 2009)

yellowbook said:


> I have the KMCX10SL on my bike and it has taken a lot of abuse, but is still running strong and delivers very precise and crisp shifting.
> 
> If mine breaks today, I'll buy another 10SL tomorrow.


I'm thinking of trying the 10sl - any issues running it on 9 speed SRAM setup?


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> I'm thinking of trying the 10sl - any issues running it on 9 speed SRAM setup?


Nope, that's what I've been using for several hundred km's. Just be sure that you don't put a new chain on a well worn setup, else you will have problems.


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

pastajet said:


> I was out riding in Sedona AZ this past week and I broke my KMC Gold X9-SL, one of the pins on a link popped off the opposite side of the link and then it got all bent up. It was a pain. I didn't have a spare quick link 9aka the 'missing link') with me so I had to shorten the chain a bit. So I am glad I always have a tool that has a chain breaker on it and that I carry baby wipes. The wipes were great for cleaning greasy fingers from the chain.
> 
> So the chain has been on my bike since mid October and I was in a 22/32 combo and was on some terrain that put a lot of torque on the system. It was the first chain I have broken in my 20 years of mtb riding.
> 
> Anyone else break on of these chains?


I just broke one this weekend, I've probably put a good 350 miles on it. But the weird thing is I weigh 135 pounds, and I was just spinning up a climb, shifted once, then bam! It broke in the same exact way you described it. The link popped out and then bent. I'm going to buy one more and if it breaks then I'm switching to sram pc990. I'm thinking maybe it got damaged before, then the link broke because of that. I don't know.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Got the 10-sp KMC chains on both of my rides with 9 speed drivetrains. Working very well thus far over the last couple years.


----------



## fjbordson (Sep 29, 2009)

i broke mine landing a sketchy jump about a month ago, no biggie, i said i was going back to sram 990 but when i got home i saw that what broke or came apart was my powerlink so i decided to give them another chance:thumbsup: it was wierd though i jumped, my right foot unclipped in mid air, nearly landed on my ballocks, saved it , then 50' later i try pedaling only to find myself spinning:madman: mabe i broke it with my shoe or disconnected the link?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

another vote for KMC X10SL... great chain! :thumbsup: have yet to break one, and shifting is very smooth and precise...


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think that breaking this chain happens just as much as any other, KMC makes a good chain.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

bikefoolery said:


> The KMC X-9 SL chain I had made it about 100 miles, it was 80% stretched. Shifting began to suffer. Then a rain ride with sand and muck destroyed it. I'm back to a shimano chain for now. The X9 SL is not a chain for clyde riders.


if your chain is stretched, you oughta replace it before it breaks...

lightweight parts in general are not for clyde riders
lightweight parts need more care in use,:thumbsup: cleaning and replacement


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

Got one a month ago, will report in another couple when I've had chance to really evaluate it, so far so good though.


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

OK Had it for 6 months now, little stretch, shifts perfectly, still looks great, use Rock n roll gold lube to keep it that way. 2 thumbs up here. 175lb rider K2 Apache 6.0 full suspension bike.


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

i've had 2 of these chains in the past and it has terrible durability, went back to sram


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

pastajet said:


> one of the pins on a link popped off the opposite side of the link and then it got all bent up. It was a pain.


Same failure and a nasty crash a few months ago. It was only about 100 miles old. Never again.

Was grinding up a steep climb, sitting, didn't shift (was already in my lowest gear 32x34). Bang ! Knee into shifter, fell down the rocky slope to my right. Cut to all hell on the rocks. One of the cuts on my shin got infected and didn't close for 5 weeks. Fun stuff


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Been running my x9sl on my SS since about February. Got about 300 miles on it and haven't noticed a single problem with mine. don't have to worry about shifting on the SS and I haven't noticed any stretch. My goal is to push it through the summer before buying another (provided no problems develop in the future). My wt is 185 lbs.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

I'm on my second X10sl, been riding them for over 4 years now, so far no probs.
BUT! I hear about breaking KMC X..SL chains, especially older generations whith the 2 slots.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

btw - Mine was a one slot and I'm 170.


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

1200KM on my KMC X9 gold with 0.75mm stretch, still going strong!:thumbsup:


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

That chain is so durable guys here used it for downhill and major AM... Not sure why you guys break it so much... certainly much more durable than the crappy XTRs that kept snapping every month.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I've broken two of these chains in a row since trying them out this year. I switched back to a Sram chain, and have been fine ever since. I'm 165 lbs, and never use the granny gear except for any extended sit-down climbing. I don't think it's coincedence, or rider error, when it happens two times in a row.
The KMC 10s chain works fine on my road bike though! I think the links are too light for mtb racing.


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a 200lb masher and have not broken mine yet.


----------

